# Problems on Macbook Pro Retina



## Serge.Nelissen (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello,

I was running REW on a 13" Macbook *Air* successfully (OSX 10.9.4). Today I installed REW on a brand new 13" Macbook *Pro Retina* (same OSX version). At first sight REW runs fine, but as soon as a graph is displayed (RTA, SPL&Phase, ...) the app becomes very, very slow.

I suspected the 'Retina' and changed the screen settings to a lower resolution. It didn't help.
I also made sure to run the lastest Java version (Version 7 Update 65).

Anyone experiencing the same problem?

Thank you,

Serge Nelissen


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running the latest REW beta version? I have seen complaints on a Java forum about image handling under OS X for Java 7 and Java 8 which could be the cause (it seems hardware acceleration is not being used when it should be).


----------



## Serge.Nelissen (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, the latest version (I checked) which is the same version on the Macbook Air where everything runs fine.
Oh, one thing I forgot to tell: in Activity Monitor I could see REW is taking 50% processor time!

Serge


----------



## Serge.Nelissen (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello John,

I just realised you are the developer of REW 
Tell me what to do and how I can help to isolate the cause of this problem.

Serge


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems most likely to be a Java runtime bug in the handling of buffered images for retina displays, something very similar has been reported but likely won't appear before JRE8u20. I may be able to work around it by using a different image type, I'll look at that but it probably won't be for the next beta, more likely the one after.


----------



## Serge.Nelissen (Jun 19, 2014)

No need to hurry for me, I can still use the Macbook Air.

Serge


----------



## DaveBk (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I seem to be experiencing the same problem on my MacBook pro retina. Everything works fine until a graph is displayed, then it becomes choppy and unresponsive. I am also running Windows 7 under Parallels on the same machine so will try there as well to see if it is any better.


----------



## WildWind (Mar 30, 2013)

Serge.Nelissen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was running REW on a 13" Macbook *Air* successfully (OSX 10.9.4). Today I installed REW on a brand new 13" Macbook *Pro Retina* (same OSX version). At first sight REW runs fine, but as soon as a graph is displayed (RTA, SPL&Phase, ...) the app becomes very, very slow.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same problem with a 13" Macbook Pro Retina. The latency of REW is about 1 to 3 seconds for all kind of commands made with or without the mouse.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

V5.01 beta 23 is now available with a modification which may help with this issue.


----------



## WildWind (Mar 30, 2013)

Solved for me with the beta 23.

Many thanks JohnM.


----------



## Serge.Nelissen (Jun 19, 2014)

Solved!

Thank you,

Serge


----------

